# Error Messages on a vip622



## drudavies (Oct 18, 2007)

Started receiving 2 error messages about 3 weeks ago on our vip622. Error messages are: Programming Not Authorized and Internal Communication Error. They flash on the screen and off so fast, I have not been able to get error code numbers. Dish Network says they cannot help me without the error codes. I receive them both on live and recorded programs and on different channels. On the recorded programs, I have gone back to find the error message to read it completely and nothing is there. Has anyone had this problem? Also, I have the latest L710 software update. The problem started after that update but not immediately.

Thanks!


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Try a hard reboot. Unplug for 15 seconds and then plugin. See if the problem continues.


----------



## drudavies (Oct 18, 2007)

I have done that more than once and the problem continues. I finally got the error codes last night. 
005 Programing not authorized
122 Internal communication error

Code 005 is displayed on recorded and live programs. 122 only displayed live. It will show on a recorded program but is not in the recording.

Any other ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

drudavies said:


> I have done that more than once and the problem continues. I finally got the error codes last night.
> 005 Programing not authorized
> 122 Internal communication error
> 
> ...


The Internal Communications Error is going to be the cause of your issue. If the hard reset did not resolve the issue, the receiver will need to be replace. Please send me a PM with your account number or phone number, your full name and the 4 digit pin# on the account and I will get the receiver replaced for you. Thank you!


----------

